# Sebae Anemone



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a 40 breeder with ocellaris, blenny, and 2 chromis. I recently purchased a 3 inch sebae and it seems to move around. I fed it krill yesterday and at most then spit some of it back up. Now i woke up this morning and it was in a different spot upside down with the foot pretty open for everything to see. Once lights were out last night it also had some tentacles or whatever you call them deflated. most were still its original size but a very few were deflated and almost looked yellow. I've read that if anemones are on their way out they will have a horrific smell. So i moved the anemone because it was upside down and i smelled it. It was not very pleasant but not that bad. Is this normal and/or is there anything i should do. i can get pictures up later


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

What COLOR is he?

please post your water params

Most importantly:
Nitrate
Nitrite
Phosphate
Amonia
Temp
and lighting


Also how long has he been in the tank? How long did you acclimate him for? What style of acclimation did you use?

For his protection from drifting into a power head you should try to gently wedge him in between some rocks. BUT what your describing isn't a good thing. It isn't bad necessarily if you just added him, but not ideal.

Parameters and pictures would be great.


----------



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

temp 78
salinity 1.023
ammonia 0
nitrite .25 ppm or the lowest reading before zero im not at home next to the chart
i know this is concerning and i got this reading after i added the sebae, not sure why
nitrate is less then 10 
I have 2 actinic and 2 10000k lights
It is almost a yellowish white im not sure if it was bleached but from what i've read about them online is that majority of the pail white colors are. It is pressed against a rock right now and no where close to the powerhead. It is in the same spot as it went to the first time. i'm just not quite sure what to do because if its on its last leg then i don't want the rest of the tank to go down with it. I do have a 10 gallon tank thats has clear readings and has been set up for a couple months as well with nothing in it. I'm just puzzled with what to do.


----------



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

drip acclimate for around 45 min to hour
phosphate 0.0
PH 8.3


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

he certainly looks bleached. I would try to feed him once a day, and try to wedge him into some rock work closer to the lights. gently wedge. If you start to see actual deterioration I would remove him from the tank immediately. Also try to put him in a place where the current isnt going to blow him out of the rock work, see if he doesnt attach. If you come home and he is upside down again....truthfully i would re-acclimate him to a QT tank and see what happens.


----------



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

I will try that and see how that works. Thanks for your help I appreciate it. Any idea what the nitrite level could have come from. I've been very careful when feeding the fish and taking out all food that has not been eaten.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

No idea, how big is you sump? Do you run a refugium?


----------



## solid8447 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just have a hang on the back skimmer, would love a sump but don't have the money right now. I don't have a refugium either obviously. There are these hang on the back refugium/skimmer on ebay (i know its a little sketchy) but would it be better than if i didn't have one. I have a cheaper skimmer right now that seams to be working and is pulling lots of dark gunk out of the tank but i ordered a better one (reef octopus bh-1000 because i thought this one wouldn't work very well. so i believe the other hang on back refugium is 70 dollars which i could be using to save for a sump or buy that. I just want what would be best for my tank.


----------

